# Right-sized, zero-treatment bees near more typical sized bees in an apiary?



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

Right sized bees?

I had no idea my bees were the wrong size.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, there is nothing you can do anything about... no added risks, but you already have the risk of the large cell treated hives.


----------



## HrafnBees (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I am finding your book and Web site very helpful, and encouraging  My bees were purchased as a nuc, and no doubt had been treated before I received them, but I never used anything and they still produced a surplus their first year. They seem to be enduring the winter OK, so I have high hopes.

Cheers!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

let us know how the wrong sized bees go. Being you bought them as a NUC it don't matter if you dont treat them. Most likely all the comb from the NUC has some type of chemical treatment in it. Keep us posted on the progression of making them the right sized and their health.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm wondering if you've bought this nuc off a beekeeper and he has given you permission to run it in his apiary? If so, you can find the history of the bees.

The other hives in the apiary. Are they successful and making a profit? If so, do what he does.


----------

